# Insect tf rp



## BlackMagic1204 (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone interested in doing an insect rp tf with me?


----------



## Seduce (Apr 12, 2017)

Tf?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 12, 2017)

"insect rp tf"

tf?

u wot m8


----------



## Sagt (Apr 12, 2017)

*T*rans*f*ormation


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 12, 2017)

Ok... My interest is piqued. Is there cocooning involved?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 12, 2017)

Lcs said:


> *T*rans*f*ormation



I'm not familiar with RP lingo.


----------



## Sagt (Apr 12, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm not familiar with RP lingo.


I've never done RP myself; I'm just aware of the acronym because I've seen it elsewhere. Also the transformation thing isn't a RP exclusive thing, so you could know it from elsewhere, namely from artwork.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Seriously. Is there cocooning involved? I really wanna know!


----------



## Sagt (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Seriously. Is there cocooning involved? I really wanna know!


BlackMagic seems to have only made an account for this thread and hasn't been online since he made it on Sunday. Keeping this in mind, I doubt you'll get an answer to that question.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Lcs said:


> BlackMagic seems to have only made an account for this thread and hasn't been online since he made it on Sunday. Keeping this in mind, I doubt you'll get an answer to that question.


Oh. Ok. I uh... Hope you don't think I'm a weirdo or anything...


----------



## Sagt (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. Ok. I uh... Hope you don't think I'm a weirdo or anything...


I'm not in a position to be judging other people.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Lcs said:


> I'm not in a position to be judging other people.


 Well, at least I ain't into vore!


----------



## BlackMagic1204 (Apr 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Seriously. Is there cocooning involved? I really wanna know!


Hmm no not really


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

BlackMagic1204 said:


> Hmm no not really


Oh. What does it involve, then?


----------



## BlackMagic1204 (Apr 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. What does it involve, then?


Annoying a witch


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

BlackMagic1204 said:


> Annoying a witch


And the witch turns me into a bug?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

BlackMagic1204 said:


> Turns the both of us into bugs


What sort of bug?


----------



## BlackMagic1204 (Apr 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What sort of bug?


I prefer cockroaches or flies.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

BlackMagic1204 said:


> I prefer cockroaches or flies.


Hm... Sounds interesting.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

BlackMagic1204 said:


> I don't see a lot of bug tfs.


And, what is the transformation process like? (And, uh... Is this NSFW?)


----------



## BlackMagic1204 (Apr 15, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> And, what is the transformation process like? (And, uh... Is this NSFW?)


Not sure yet.  It's something we figure out while playing


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 15, 2017)

BlackMagic1204 said:


> Not sure yet.  It's something we figure out while playing


Ah. So, you're interested in doing the RP with me?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 16, 2017)

Cool! Would you like to do it here, or would you like to do it on Discord?


----------



## BlackMagic1204 (Apr 16, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Cool! Would you like to do it here, or would you like to do it on Discord?


What's discord?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 16, 2017)

BlackMagic1204 said:


> What's discord?


Oh. It's a messaging app... But, you obviously don't have an account if you don't even know what it is. So, you want to use PM here, then?


----------



## BlackMagic1204 (Apr 16, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. It's a messaging app... But, you obviously don't have an account if you don't even know what it is. So, you want to use PM here, then?


Sure


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 16, 2017)

Ok!


----------



## Madoneverything (Jul 18, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ok!


I see you are already doing one, but I'll be interested in cocooning, thiugh haven't done it before.


----------

